# Ticklish Camel..



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Laughing camels in a pick up truck, Bwahahahahahahahahaha
Thanks for the laugh


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

That was amazing!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Haha, I love the noise s/he makes at the end! Too funny.


----------

